# Gigio:"Col Milan è finita con una telefonata. Resto rossonero. Maignan...".



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"

Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
«Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».

È stato difficile dopo tutti questi anni dire addio al suo Milan?

«Dopo tanti anni non è mai facile separarsi da una realtà come il Milan. Al Milan sono cresciuto come uomo e giocatore.
Non posso che ringraziare il club per tutto quello che ha fatto per me. Anche i tifosi mi han- no sempre trattato bene. A Milano mi sono sempre sentito a casa. Poi però si sa come sono andate le cose. Tutti magari danno tutta la colpa a me, senza però guardare cos’è successo dall’altra parte. Diciamo in sin- tesi che l’ultima telefonata da parte del club è stata per comunicarmi che avevano preso un altro portiere. Quindi è finita così».

"Credo che il Psg sia sempre stato nel mio destino. Mi segui- vano da anni e mi hanno sempre fatto sentire il loro interesse. Quindi doveva andare così. Sia il presidente Al Khelaifi che il direttore sportivo Leonardo non solo mi hanno fatto capire che mi volevano davvero, ma ogni giorno mi fanno sentire la loro vicinanza. Sono molto con- tento e orgoglioso di stare qui».

Ad agosto è stato presentato ai nuovi tifosi, al Parco dei Principi con tutte le altre star, da Messi a Sergio Ramos, da Hakimi a Wijnaldum. Lei l’ha definita una serata indimenticabile.
«I tifosi del Psg a ogni partita mi fanno sentire importante. Quello di agosto è stato davvero un momento pazzesco. Fa sempre un certo effetto venire pre- sentato con grandissimi campioni».

Al di là del trasferimento al Psg, per lei sono stati mesi speciali con l’Europeo vinto da miglior giocatore, il Pallone d’oro dei portieri, il titolo di miglior portiere del mondo. Qual è stato il momento più intenso e che ricorda più volentieri?
«La vittoria dell’Europeo, che è il coronamento di un sogno. Vincere con la maglia dell’Italia è veramente speciale. Abbiamo fatto un capolavoro, qualcosa di straordinario grazie al lavoro di Mancini, il nostro, quello dello staff e di tutto il gruppo della Nazionale. Ci ripenso ogni sera prima di andare a letto, e mi vengono i brividi».

Però l’Italia non è ancora qualificata al Mondiale. Cos’è mancato ai campioni d’Europa?
«È mancato il gol. Potevamo forse fare di più, ma sono con- vinto che andremo al Mondiale, perché tutti sanno che gruppo siamo e come reagiamo nei momenti difficili. Ci può stare che dopo la vittoria all’Europeo sia mancato qualcosa, ci sia stata un po’ di difficoltà, ma ne usciremo, andando in Qatar».

Fa paura il Portogallo di Ronaldo?
«Sarebbe stato meglio pescare qualcun altro. Intanto vinciamo la prima partita e poi indipendentemente dall’avversario ci faremo trovare pronti. E non ci farà paura nessuno».

Da un campione all’altro, che effetto fa allenarsi tutti i giorni con Messi, Neymar, Mbappé? Chi è il più forte? 
«Non saprei chi scegliere. Sono tutti dei fenomeni. Lo vedo ogni giorno in allenamento, dove vanno sempre al massimo. Mi è capitato di finire in mezzo a un torello qualche tempo fa e alla fine mi girava la testa. Stare qui è qualcosa di speciale anche perché se ti alleni tutti i giorni con campioni di questo livello non puoi che migliorare».

In questo momento si parla molto di Mbappé con il contratto in scadenza che potrebbe lasciare il Psg. Lei invece è appena arrivato: ha provato a convincerlo a restare?
«Con Kylian ho un bellissimo rapporto, scherziamo spesso insieme. Ma di queste cose non ne parliamo. È una decisione che spetta solo a lui. Non sta a me dirgli cosa fare. So solo che stiamo bene insieme al Psg. È un bravissimo ragazzo, un tipo in gamba. Solo lui può sapere quale sia la miglior scelta da fare».

Lei ha scelto di trasferirsi al Psg e quindi di giocare in Ligue 1, un campionato che non gode di grande reputazione.
«E invece non è come si pensa in genere. Stando qui sono stato molto sorpreso dal livello generale e ho capito che si tratta di un bel campionato. Ci sono ottime squadre e nessuna partita è facile: anche il Psg deve sempre dare il massimo per cercare di vincere».

Tra una settimana c’è la sfida con il Real Madrid agli ottavi di Champions, che in fondo è il vero campionato da vincere per questo Psg pieno di star. Troppa pressione?
«Giocare la mia prima Champions in questa squadra è qualcosa di unico. Normale ci sia molta aspettativa nei nostri confronti. Ma ogni partita va affrontata nel modo giusto. Con il Real sarà una gara difficile, ma possiamo lottare per vincere e anche per arrivare fino in fondo, perché è uno dei nostri obiettivi».

Al Psg deve condividere la porta con Keylor Navas che di- ce che la concorrenza fa bene, ma che non è sempre piacevole. Vale anche per lei?
«Sapevo che sarebbe stato così venendo qui. Non so cosa ne pensi lui, ma a me sta bene, anche perché qui tutti mi fanno sempre sentire importante. Darò tutto me stesso per il Psg. E non è vero che con Keylor ci sono scintille. Con lui ho un ottimo rapporto, è un bravo ragazzo. Per me non c’è nessun problema».

Com’è la Serie A vista da lontano: segue sempre il Milan? 
«Da tifoso seguo tutto sempre con passione. Sento spesso i miei ex compagni di squadra, ma anche il mister Pioli e sono contento per come stanno andando le cose al Milan. Spero che arrivino fino in fondo e che continuino a fare un grandissimo campionato, come finora. Ho seguito e gioito per il derby vinto. Sono contento per il mister, per i tifosi e per il Milan».

Per Mike Maignan non era facile imporsi al Milan dopo di lei. È un buon erede?
(sorride) «Lo seguo con attenzione e finora mi ha fatto una bella impressione. Gli faccio i complimenti per quello che sta facendo e per come sta aiutando il Milan. Sono contento per lui e per la grandissima stagione che stanno facendo tutti i ragazzi».


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...



Uomo da niente.


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Della penultima telefonata non parli?quella in cui hai detto che non bastavano 8 milioni...verme.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


.


----------



## Giofa (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Diciamo che è una semi ammissione di una pratica scorretta, a meno che abbiano avanzato offerte in linea con l'interesse pluriennale e che il Milan abbia rifiutato (20 mln +areola non è sto gran interesse)


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...



Intervista completa


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


.


----------



## Mika (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Ma questo parla ancora? Non hai accettato la nostra offerta che era già troppo (8 M) hai voluto il soldi e ora non rompere le bolas, stattene a Parigi e non rompere le bolas a noi. Ci abbiamo guadagnato con un portiere più uomo di te e anche più forte.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


La verità è che adesso abbiamo un portiere piu forte di te... e che il PSG potesse farebbe scambio domattina. Buffone.

Neanche commentabile il passaggio sulla telefonata. Tantomeno quella sul suo presunto tifo milanista. Ipocrita e bugiardo come quell'obeso tizio che lo accompagna.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lungi da me difendere donnarumma,anzi,fortuna che sìa andata così,ma solo gli allocchi possono credere che il Milan che perde 4-5 giocatori a zero li perde solo perché sono cattivoni i giocatori,e nel caso di donnarumma cattivone lui che rifiutò 8 mln().


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2022)

in pratica sta dicendo che è colpa nostra che lo abbiamo scaricato.
probabilmente avrebbe accettato il 31/8 di rinnovare... che cattivi i nostri.

comunque sono curioso di sapere quanto prende, per me mica tanto come qualcuno dice.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere donnarumma,anzi,fortuna che sìa andata così,ma solo gli allocchi possono credere che il Milan che perde 4-5 giocatori a zero li perde solo perché sono cattivoni i giocatori,e nel caso di donnarumma cattivone lui che rifiutò 8 mln().


Ad ogni modo ogni offerta fatta a donnaruma era spropositata al non valore dell'uomo e del giocatore.
Personaggio deleterio nel mondo milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Vorrei far notare come il personaggio donnarumma ormai sia un tutt'uno col procuratore che lo rappresenta e il sistema che lo appoggia :

-nell'intervista fa passare il messaggio che è stato il milan a scaricarlo, non lui che ha chiesto la luna e dimostrato riconoscenza nulla andando via a zero;
-la nazionale rischia di essere eliminata per i gol non realizzati, non per le papere sue.

Personaggio squallido che merita di esser fischiato da qua all'eternità.

Per quanto mi riguarda mi ha fatto passare anche la poca voglia di tifare la nazionale.
Non si può tifare una squadra in cui gioca un essere cosi spregevole. 
Spero solo la sua carriera possa sprofondare a tal punto da non vederlo più in maglia azzurra.

Il ragazzo ancora oggi non si rende conto cosa ha fatto e cosa lo aspetta.
A milano sarà fischiato a vita e nell'immaginario collettivo è e resterà sempre un giuda.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Febbraio 2022)

Nemmeno la decenza di tacere.... Sto verme.
E si permette di dire che al Milan è diventato uomo.

Tu sei nato omm emmerd.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Certo perché alla fine della stagione ancora non avevi dato una risposta, quindi i nostri hanno deciso di puntare su un altro portiere che oggi si sta rivelando meno mediatico ma ben più forte. Meno papere e livello di rendimento alto, facendo delle superparate migliori delle tue. 
Il problema è stato non aver sostituito la turca.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lasciatemi dire che è andata benissimo cosi! Goditi Parigi


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè, secondo me il bimbominkia non ha neanche parlato, l'hanno scritta direttamente Raiola e la Gazzetta, questa intervista. Ma poi guardo Maignan e mi viene spontaneo chiedere: "Ok, ma alla fine questo Donnarumma di preciso chi è?" Non ricordo più.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Intervista scritta e pianificata da Raiola. Quel verme ormai non se lo caga più nessuno, i milanisti nemmeno ci pensano a lui.... quindi che fare, mistificare per l'ennesima volta la realtà e tornare a far parlare di se!


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Povera stellina, gli hanno comunicato che avevano preso un nuovo portiere, mavaff......


----------



## diavolo (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in pratica sta dicendo che è colpa nostra che lo abbiamo scaricato.
> probabilmente avrebbe accettato il 31/8 di rinnovare... che cattivi i nostri.
> 
> comunque sono curioso di sapere quanto prende, per me mica tanto come qualcuno dice.


Si, avrebbe accettato un biennale con clausola rescissoria pari a 9 euro.
Secondo quanto riportano i media al PSG guadagna 7 netti più bonus.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ci fosse mai un giornalista che gli chiede se è eticamente giusto che un classe 99 lasci il suo club a zero dopo che il club l'ha preso a 14 anni, l'ha cresciuto, formato e lanciato in serie A a 16 anni e ha dato milioni a lui e al fratello.

Macchè, andare via a zero è la nuova normalità.
Anzi, fa pure la vittima.

Mai un giornalista che vada al cuore della storia !!!

Donnarumma e il socio hanno per anni tenuto il milan per le palle e alla fine sono andati via come due ladri, nella notte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Ma veramente ??


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ??


Lollo, però nel suo piccolo gigio un miracolo l'ha fatto ed è riuscito dove nessuno era riuscito : unico elemento nel mondo milan ad aver compattato tutti i tifosi.
Un'impresa.

Ci spacchiamo su tutto ma su di lui siamo coesi.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Strano che queste interviste vengono fuori proprio adesso che è caduto nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Si intuisce dal Madagascar che sono tutte risposte da copione. Un'intervista di un'ipocrisia e di una paraculaggine allucinanti. 

La telefonata del Milan, che ha avuto la cortesia di avvisarlo, è la telefonata di chi ha capito il giochino e non ci stava a farsi prendere per i fondelli da lui e il procuratore. Le colpe sono tutte vostre, tutte quante.


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2022)

Mi era passata un pò, ma questo idiota butta benzina al fuoco.

Che verme, provare a dare la colpa alla società...

Ti rinnovo i miei malocchi sulla vita sportiva


----------



## bmb (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Bremer, uno che due anni fa era in Brasile, ha rinnovato per non lasciare con le pive nel sacco la propria società.

Viscido verme schifoso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

Più che la telefonata per comunicarti il nuovo portiere,avresti dovuto parlare della famosa frase "il mio procuratore decide per me" rivolta verso Maldini che tentava l'ultimo riavvicinamento tra le parti.

Tra i 4 svincolati a 0€,questo è l'unico caso in cui la colpa non è della società ma dei due vermi in questione (giocatore+procuratore)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2022)

ci vuole un coraggio a fare certe dichiarazioni. Erano due anni che gli proponevamo il rinnovo, ha aspettato la fine per due ragioni, per spillarci più soldi aspettando altre offerte o perchè voleva andare via.

Quindi vai a quel paese, la società doveva sfancularti molto prima


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È stato difficile dopo tutti questi anni dire addio al suo Milan?
> 
> «Dopo tanti anni non è mai facile separarsi da una realtà come il Milan. Al Milan sono cresciuto come uomo e giocatore.
> Non posso che ringraziare il club per tutto quello che ha fatto per me. Anche i tifosi mi han- no sempre trattato bene. A Milano mi sono sempre sentito a casa. Poi però si sa come sono andate le cose. Tutti magari danno tutta la colpa a me, senza però guardare cos’è successo dall’altra parte. Diciamo in sin- tesi che *l’ultima telefonata da parte del club è stata per comunicarmi che avevano preso un altro portiere*. Quindi è finita così».



Mi son fermato qui a leggere, ci prende per il culo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...



Mi è bastato leggere la prima frase per capire quanto sia banale quest'intervista e stereotipate le risposte del bamboccio.

Figurati se nel 2022 non trovi del buon caffè e della pizza di qualità in una metropoli come Parigi. A volte per renderlo più simpatico sembra quasi lo vogliano accostare a quelli che migravano negli anni 20 con la valigia di cartone ed un solo paio di mutande da utilizzare da entrambi i lati.


----------



## Dexter (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Ben prima della vicenda estiva sul rinnovo, scrissi nel suo topic che é una persona piccola piccola, un omettino. Ma non solo. Ho sempre sostenuto sia mezzo ritardato (serio). Credo farebbe fatica a risolvere quei giochini da tavola che si danno alle scimmie e ai volatili per studiarne l'intelligenza. Dunque queste dichiarazioni non mi fanno né caldo né freddo: sarà anche un buon portiere (mah...), ma una sorta di demente con 0 valori morali non lo vorrei mai in rosa.

Per chi si "scalda": ma l' avete capito che é scemo forte? Non é colpa sua


----------



## Giangy (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Quindi sarebbe colpa del Milan, che ha preso un altro portiere? Non si spiega la cosa... Mi sa più di scusa.


----------



## Gekyn (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Il Milan è stato troppo signore, bastava un SMS su whatsapp


----------



## Baba (9 Febbraio 2022)

Non capisco.. si aspettava che venissimo a piedi sotto casa sua per comunicarglielo? Magari con dei doni per scusarci?


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ma poi,senza voler infierire,guardate in faccia donnarumma e poi guardate Maignan e ditemi chi vi portereste a fianco in una battaglia.


----------



## Gamma (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...



Rosica meno Gigio.
Starai gufando in tutti i modi Maignan, altro che complimenti. Non c'è stato un derby che tu abbia giocato ai livelli di Magic Mike, soprattutto quelli più importanti.
L'unico derby importante dove in porta abbiamo tenuto botta è stato in semifinale di Coppa Italia, con Donnarumma in porta... Antonio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


L'ultima telefonata il club avrebbe dovuto fartela a settembre ringraziando gentilmente di aver chiesto il pizzo facendo in modo che un portiere 10 volte più forte di te sia approdato a Milanello. Grazie e a mai più rivederci!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Sei troppo stupido per capire che il maiale ti porterà dove vuole lui per tutta la carriera


----------



## mabadi (9 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra una di quelle ragazze che dice all'innamorato aspetta perchè sono indecisa e intanto si guarda intorno. se trova .....
Poi rimane con il cerino in mano ed è colpa di quello che l'ha abbandonata.
Mi.....a


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Curiose le tempistiche di questa intervista: proprio dopo un derby vinto con Maignan protagonista. COINCIDENZAH?? NON CRETOH


----------



## MagicBox (9 Febbraio 2022)

Questo sembrava muto negli ultimi mesi, ora parla in continuazione… boh


----------



## Davidoff (9 Febbraio 2022)

Dobbiamo solo ringraziare lui e il panzone, è grazie a loro che abbiamo Maignan. Ma ve l'immaginate tenersi altri 15 anni in porta sta faccia da pirla, che puntualmente in ogni Milan-Juve o Milan-Inter faceva papere assurde, oltre ad avere i piedi montati al contrario? Peccato non aver potuto monetizzare, ma Donnarumma out-Maignan in è stata una sliding door bella grossa per noi.


----------



## singer (9 Febbraio 2022)

L'unica parte interessante dell'intervista è che quella che contiene la chiara confessione del fatto che il PSG lo cercava da ben prima dell'estate: il trasferimento non è stato quindi un "ripiego" dopo il benservito del Milan, ma la realizzazione di una strategia coltivata da tempo da lui e dal suo procuratore.


----------



## danjr (9 Febbraio 2022)

Dico solo che spero che la prossima telefonata simile arrivi a Kessie


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Ancora parla sto quaquaraquà ? Almeno chala ha la decenza di stare muto.
Non vedo l'ora che vada a fare cappellate ai gobbi e a ciucciargli 8-9 mln di stipendio.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Febbraio 2022)

Diciamocela tutta, con questo Mike, nessuno lo pensa più. Lo abbiamo tutti dimenticato. Ci ricordiamo di lui solo quando appunto parla di noi.


----------



## sacchino (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


....se telefonando io potessi dirti addio.....


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Diciamocela tutta, con questo Mike, nessuno lo pensa più. Lo abbiamo tutti dimenticato. Ci ricordiamo di lui solo quando appunto parla di noi.



Immagina quanto avrebbe goduto questo soggetto con un Milan a metà classifica.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Immagina quanto avrebbe goduto questo soggetto con un Milan a metà classifica.


Caro Blu, se ho un po' inquadrato il soggetto (un'individualista) questo tizio avrebbe goduto più per una disfatta di Maignan che del Milan.


----------



## gabuz (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Ah, ma...quindi... tutti quei bei discorsi sulle ambizioni differenti?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...



Livelli Mirabelli.

Dai, mollaci, che se sparisci dalla faccia della terra non piange nessuno. Inutile che insisti, sei zero, altro che 99.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Caro Blu, se ho un po' inquadrato il soggetto (un'individualista) questo tizio avrebbe goduto più per una disfatta di Maignan che del Milan.



La debacle di Maignan avrebbe comportato, ovviamente, guai anche per il Milan.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


donnarumma non è un giocatore del milan... non è un milanista e non lo è mai stato. non pubblicherei mai niente che lo riguardi fosse per me, nemmeno le papere per farmi quattro risate.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (9 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me chi critica Maldini dovrebbe avere bene in mente il grande capolavoro che ha fatto in questa liquidazione della trattativa!


----------



## Djici (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ci fosse SOLO UNA VOLTA su questa terra un giornalista SERIO... Che facesse 2 domande SCOMODE.
A lui come a l'altro ritardato di Mirabelli...
Sommando la loro intelligenza a tutti e 2 non arrivi neanche ad un decimo di un altro senza cervello come Cassano


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Caro Blu, se ho un po' inquadrato il soggetto (un'individualista) questo tizio avrebbe goduto più per una disfatta di Maignan che del Milan.


È naturale che Donnarumma faccia un confronto con chi lo ha sostituito ma anche viceversa.

Pensava che i tifosi sbavassero all'infinito,cosa non successa, anzi in molti ora hanno capito che non èra il " fenomeno", ma solo un normale mestierante che ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi nel posto giusto al momento giusto.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Febbraio 2022)

telefonata arrivata con un anno e mezzo di ritardo.

Bastava muoversi con un anno e mezzo di anticipo e avremmo perso una trentina/quarantina di milioni in meno.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È naturale che Donnarumma faccia un confronto con chi lo ha sostituito ma anche viceversa.
> 
> Pensava che i tifosi sbavassero all'infinito,cosa non successa, anzi in molti ora hanno capito che non èra il " fenomeno", ma solo un normale mestierante che ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi nel posto giusto al momento giusto.


Che soddisfazione essere stati tra i pochi che lo dicevamo e ci dicevano che rosicavamo ahahahahah


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla GDS in edicola:"
> 
> Non le manca un po’ l’Italia, al di là della pizza o del caffè? (sorride)
> «Per pizza e caffè in qualche modo mi arrangio. In realtà è sempre bello fare un’esperienza nuova. Avevo voglia di conoscere qualcosa di di- verso e sento che ho fatto la scelta giusta, in una bella città e in un bell’ambiente di lavoro».
> ...


Stiamo benissimo senza di te


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Che soddisfazione essere stati tra i pochi che lo dicevamo e ci dicevano che rosicavamo ahahahahah


Beh, 3 anni fa eravamo noi 2 e forse nessun'altro, dopo......

Comunque nella vita non tutto il male viene per nuocere pensa se questo avesse rinnovato? Ci avrebbe affosato per chissà quanti anni, alla fine tutte le sconfitte se andiamo a guardare portano un suo errore,tutte.

Siamo stati fortunati. Comunque Grazie per avermelo ricordato.


----------

